# Putting audiobooks onto K.



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We have a new member, Raynsally, who is trying to put audiobooks onto her Kindle.  
I have PM'd her and told her I would start this thread for her.  
She has went to Audible and is trying to figure out what format, etc.  
I have to leave to take DF's truck to him and can't help her right now.
Thank you.  
deb


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

First you have to hook up your kindle to a computer with the USB cord.  You need to install the audible manager software on your computer and then authorize the kindle for your account.  Once you do that the audible mangagement software can handle moving the books onto the kindle.


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok I think I can handle that. I have yet to hook it up 2 hook it up to the computer. When you are choosing a book what does ( Kindle is compatible with formats 4 and audible enhanced ( AAK )? Does that mean I choose the # 4 under the book I want?


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

There is some quality difference between 4 and enhanced, but if you are listening on the speakers you will never tell the difference.  So I would choose 4 because it is about 50% smaller than enhanced.  I choose enhanced when I am listening on my mp3 player, but 4 when I listen on my kindle.


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

Well now I am not sure I can be helped by the board but, thanks for trying. I hooked my k2 up to the computer and something came up for a couple of seconds and went away, next thing I could knew I no longer had internet access I don't know what I did to get it back but here I am. I know this computer guy and for only another 50.00 bucks he will figure it out.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Do you mean your computer lost internet access or your kindle.  If your kindle then that is normal because it is being slaved to your computer when it is hooked up.  If you mean computer then that is not normal.  It may just be your computer was looking for the kindle driver and was "thinking" and looked like you lost access.

What is your current computer state?  Also, go to audible download management software first, before you plug the kindle back in.  Once installed, then go to "Add New Device".  Kindle is one of the options and follow directions.  See if that works and let us know.


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

So sorry I went off. I didn't see this answer and got so exhusted, I went to bed. I think what I did was click on an icon I hadn't seen before and shut off my internet. I did get it back. I went to audible.com and found where to pick Kindle, then the next screen gave a choice four the only one I had was the computer, I chose that. I ran that program. Now I have audible download manager in my programs. So far is this all right? When I go to devices and printers on my computer should the Kindle be there? It isn't.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not sure where you're looking.  When I bring up my Audible Download Manager, under general settings it just shows me where my files are downloading to.  
deb


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, under general settings Checked are audible managar, Windows media player, and Launch when imported. Unchecked are itunes I don't have itunes. I don't need it, do I?  Truth is I don't know what next.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I would suggest going to Audible and download something that's free.  
That will help us get the bugs out.  And most of the free things are small files that should download quickly.
deb


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you know if I have to sign up? If I do buy can I use my amazon gift cards?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, if you don't already belong to audible.com, you'll have to join.  
I believe they have a special that's 7.95 a month for three months and then you can 
decide whether you want to keep it or not.
deb


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

OK now I subscribed and ordered a freebie, now do I hook up the kindle for the download or does it go to the computer first?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The book will go to your computer and then you will hook up your Kindle and download the book from Media Player to your Kindle.
deb


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

Just wanted you to know, I still am not sure if i have it or not the free one downloaded just fine. I didn't follow directions. I should have listened to you. Instead it went so fast I thought oh this is easy and I tried a book I wanted. It was in 2 parts, the first part went fine, the 2nd errored so i'll have to retry. I will let you know. Denki till I I get back


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad you were able to get the first part.  Before you know it you'll be downloading like a pro.
deb


----------

